# my first button



## callicom (Sep 15, 2011)

well here it is :!: after losing gold everywhere and every way possible, making every possible mistakes and doing everything wrong while having all the bad luck possible and murphy hanging around :!:


----------



## callicom (Sep 15, 2011)

but i finaly got one :mrgreen: this button is very sentimental to me


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 15, 2011)

Way to go!! And it's so round and shiny!!

Keep it away from your son's BB gun for sure! 8)


----------



## Geo (Sep 15, 2011)

good job. whats the weight on that?


----------



## Claudie (Sep 15, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## callicom (Sep 15, 2011)

its not even a gram but hey i took it all the way, now i;m incouraged it could only get better :!: thats probably what i got from 10 computers, it`s not from the last batch of boards and processors i posted. by the way i`ve been pming you Geo but it doesn`t seem to work. it tells me there was no recipient but your name is there. thanks for the help from everybody


----------



## callicom (Sep 15, 2011)

yes for the bb gun :!: i had my wife and boy bite the thing to get the feel of the softness of it and i was scared he`d swallow it. after all the problems i had getting the bb i didn`t feel like having to dig through you know what to get it back :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 15, 2011)

callicom said:


> yes for the bb gun :!: i had my wife and boy bite the thing to get the feel of the softness of it and i was scared he`d swallow it. after all the problems i had getting the bb i didn`t feel like having to dig through you know what to get it back :lol:



It may get out more purified as we have HCl in stomach :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## callicom (Sep 15, 2011)

if anything else comes out of that bb all i`ll have left is vapors :lol:


----------



## Geo (Sep 16, 2011)

did you try right clicking on my name in chat? i dont know whats up with it but ill send you a PM and you can see if you can reply back to me.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 16, 2011)

callicom said:


> by the way i`ve been pming you Geo but it doesn`t seem to work. it tells me there was no recipient but your name is there. thanks for the help from everybody


When you have that experience, try closing the board and opening once again. I have the same problem and solve it that way. I think the problem is related to the security measure, so it doesn't happen all the time, but it's a real nuisance when it does. 
Before you try sending a PM, it's a real good idea to copy it to your word processor (I copy to an email, so I can spell check, plus have a backup of the text). If the message fails to send, it's lost. By having the backup, it's easy enough to repost the same message. Much more convenient than having to re-type one---especially if you're as long winded as I am.

Harold


----------



## butcher (Sep 17, 2011)

You know what they say, size does not matter, you done it, now you can do it again, and again.


----------



## callicom (Sep 17, 2011)

i sure learned alot of don;t do so far the worst one besides dropping gold powder on rough concrete because i didn`t have a secondary containment vessel was to incinerste some with plastic peices that has some gold trapped now.


----------



## Geo (Sep 17, 2011)

incinerate the plastic till it turns into carbon and then crush it to powder then dissolve in hcl/cl. use a small vacuum like a car vac to pick the dust up off the floor and put every thing from the vac in hcl/cl.


----------



## callicom (Sep 17, 2011)

it worked, i got some purple stain, thanks again, i sent you another pm and it didn`t looked like it worked so i sent you an email, and just now another, let me know if your getting something, this is my wife`s computor and it has a different internet supplier and it has my head spinning :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Sep 18, 2011)

I must say it has been interesting watching you get to this point.
Congrulations on your button. 8)


----------



## callicom (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks paladium, it seemed like a long journey :lol: lets see if i could get a ten gram button next 8)


----------

